# Baitrunner Reels



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Looking for suggestions -

I currently own two Shimano Baitrunner reels -- a 4500B and a 6500B. The 4500B is on a 10' rod and the 6500B is on a 12' rod. The 4500 gets much more action than the 6500 which is just plain LARGE.

I really like the baitrunner feature on the reels and have been contemplating purchase of a 3rd reel for an additional 10 or 11' rod. But -- I've been wondering about experimenting with another brand. For this type of feature in a spinning reel, is Shimano the best ? or are there others that rival / surpass in quality, performance and value for the money ?

If you were in the market for a surf spinning reel that had a baitrunner type feature, and you were looking for something that would be equivalent or better to a 4500b in quality, size, etc. What other reels are out there ? What makes them better ?

Thanks,
Ex


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

shimano are very good, above my budget so i bought an okuma live bait reel. no complaints. very smooth and has a fast retrive.


----------



## noypi (Aug 28, 2008)

yup, okuma's are great reels. just remember to maintain them periodically just like other reel brands.


----------



## snowape (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a Penn real that has the baitrunner on it too, I also have the shimano 4500. I cannot tell the difference between the 2 and the Penn only cost me 50 bucks new.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Daiwa has introduced a reel in the US (with a few modifications) that it sells in the UK; the US model is called the Sealine Bite N' Run Black. Cabelas has it for $150.

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=441

The UK model is the Linear

http://www.daiwasports.co.uk/linearthereel/index.php

The US model seems to be the UK "S" model with corrosion resistant bearings and much subdued cosmetics and a drop of the "Tournament" logo.

With the 35mm spool height the Daiwa Sealine will cast much further than the B series Shimano Baitrunner's. It also has a 15kg drag (33lbs).


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*shimano thunnus 6000*

great condition, barely used maybe 3-4x.

pm me if you are interested.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Have a Shimano 4500, heard complaints about rebuilds. Had mine for past four years and no issue (no rebuild needed.) I'm thinking what does someone expect from a reel that isn't made of platinum (ha ha)? 

Seriously, Shimano 4500 is a fine reel. Daiwa's new reel may be competitive. Like to hear some reviews from others here on P&S.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okuma, Diawa, Penn are all great choices. it's the same as with anything, ya take care of it and it will last.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I've had a few Penn Capitiva Live Liners that were junk after the first year using them. I have 3 Shimano Aero Baitrunners that came from the UK that are still flawless after 5 years of carpin'. These are great fish to test a reel. I do know that for the money - Okuma is what you pay for IMO after all, these reels are all made in China. Try this site: http://www.bigcarptackle.com/store/home.php


----------



## wok167 (Sep 3, 2007)

I have had a pair of the Cabela's Brand Saltstriker Baitrunner reels (1 4500, 1 5500 size)) for a little over 3 years now. I believe they may be the same as the Okumas. 

No problems, except that on rare occassions the baitrunner feature does not engage when the lever is up. I have gotten habituated to testing each time I set it. I am impressed with the drags, very smooth for a budget reel.

Alot of the chrome has worn off the outside plastic (a large amount of the reels are plastic), but the reels are still 100% mechanically, and I use braid on both of them and have used them pretty hard. 

I rinse them off after each trip to the salt and re-oil the innards once a year. They will probably last me another three years, maybe more.

They are regularly priced at $60.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

wok167 said:


> I have had a pair of the Cabela's Brand Saltstriker Baitrunner reels (1 4500, 1 5500 size)) for a little over 3 years now. I believe they may be the same as the Okumas.
> 
> No problems, except that on rare occassions the baitrunner feature does not engage when the lever is up. I have gotten habituated to testing each time I set it. I am impressed with the drags, very smooth for a budget reel.
> 
> ...


Shimanos are twice the price. 

Be interested in hearing re-build info. for the reels being discussed in the tread. Successes and failures with re-builds appreciated, whether you did the work or had someone else do it (please avoid dissing on a particular B&T.)


----------



## don geronimo-NOT (Apr 1, 2007)

Zebco 202......................wonderful bait-runner feature just push the button......lol
The wheel adjustment drag is great in cold weather when you are wearing gloves and the black plastic looks good attached to any color rod.
They've been around for years and some of those hard-core conventional types might welcome you into their "brotherhood" will open arms and smiles on their faces.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i've got a zebco ss 60 very nice no bait runner, but a good surf reel. next one will have br feature. do any have a clicker feature when engauged?


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Both of my Shimanos have a relatively quiet clicker that you can hear when a fish starts to take line -- it can be tough to hear over the background noise of surf though


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

my okuma is the same can't hear it over the roar of the surf.


----------

